# Not cutting it!



## GSXR (Jun 11, 2017)

Looking for some advise please guys. I'm a first timer attempting to correct paint but I'm not getting enough cut. Watched lots of videos on technique so I'm thinking products may be be the issue. Car is a 2010 3 series. Using a das6 Pro plus 15mm with a 5 inch pad and a mini da 8mm with a 3 inch pad. I have zvizzer red, orange and yellow pads. Tried Scholl S3 gold XXL, menzerna 400 and menzerna 300. Would like to stick with zvizzer as they offer lots of sizes. Should I get some blue pads or even their wool pads, or any other suggestions? Tia


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

It is technique.

What are you doing with the menzerna 400?
Which pad are you using? From lookup I would assume red?
How have you primed the pad?
How have you spread the polish and over what area?
What speed are you running?
How much pressure are you applying?
How fast are you moving the machine?
Are you certain you are holding the pad flat?
Have you put a big mark on the back of the plate so you can see it is definitely turning and at a good rate?
Are you sure you are using the polish fully?

How much cut are you getting but what do you by not getting enough cut? Are you able to measure removal rate?

How long do you think it was going to take to polish the whole car?


----------

